# How to connect the sepex motor in series?



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

pedm said:


> But for running I would like to make a teste and see if it is possible to make a SepEx motor work as Series Wound just connecting the terminals in a different way with the Kelly HSE contoller:
> ...
> 
> Will it work?
> ...


No, unfortunately you can't wire the field of a SepEx motor in series with the armature and get any useful power out of it. The maximum total current through the motor would be drastically limited by the field resistance (e.g. - 120V / 8 ohms = 15A). It will work on the bench with no load, but it won't work in the car.

You could wire the field in parallel with the armature, turning it into a shunt motor, but that type of motor is not good at all for traction applications.


----------



## pedm (May 2, 2011)

Tesseract said:


> The maximum total current through the motor would be drastically limited by the field resistance (e.g. - 120V / 8 ohms = 15A). It will work on the bench with no load, but it won't work in the car.


Thanks for the reply Tesseract.

So that means If i put more than 15A on the field I could be burning it.


----------

